# rear entry bindings: GNU psych vs. K2cinch vs. FLow NX2



## kayjay001

I'm a fairly advanced snowboarder, and want to try out some rear entry bindings for a change (all mountain rider, board: jones mountain twin)

I'm currently making my choice between the K2 cinch (dual entry system, looks cool and all around good, but maybe pretty heavy), Gnu Psych (cheap, light, but more on the freestyle/flex end; is dual entry even possible?) or flow nx2 (most expensive, but look pretty awesome all around, also dual entry). 

Any experiences? What should i buy?


----------



## larrytbull

kayjay001 said:


> I'm a fairly advanced snowboarder, and want to try out some rear entry bindings for a change (all mountain rider, board: jones mountain twin)
> 
> I'm currently making my choice between the K2 cinch (dual entry system, looks cool and all around good, but maybe pretty heavy), Gnu Psych (cheap, light, but more on the freestyle/flex end; is dual entry even possible?) or flow nx2 (most expensive, but look pretty awesome all around, also dual entry).
> 
> Any experiences? What should i buy?


Do some searching on my previous posts
I went over this in detail a few time
I will shorten it
Go flow nx2 or fuse depending on needs

K2 top quality, but bindings are difficult to latch arms get sore over time don't open as far down as flow.

Gnu. Quality was iffy at best latch always got stuck in snow when opening on steeper hills. Hated toe cap as it only moved from front to back at a fixed height always jiggling it.

Flow quality great, opens easily and flat, cons heel area on nx2 little narrow, so you have to angle slightly and slide boot in after heel area to get boot in, super comfy. I have bothfusion and hybrid. Like hybrid better for performance, fusion is easier to set and for get. Leave looser than standard binding for ease of use and comfort


----------



## snowklinger

easy choice: FLOW


----------



## kayjay001

Thx for your advice. 

What's the difference between nx2 or fuse in your opinion? Do they both allow dual entry(rear entry and traditional ratchet system)?


----------



## kayjay001

snowklinger said:


> easy choice: FLOW


why flow?

I heard some good things about GNU and K2 cinch as well (see above).


----------



## larrytbull

kayjay001 said:


> why flow?
> 
> I heard some good things about GNU and K2 cinch as well (see above).


Maybe I wasn't clear. The only real choice is flow


----------



## kayjay001

larrytbull said:


> Maybe I wasn't clear. The only real choice is flow


ok. Assuming that, what's the difference between nx2 or fuse (nx looks to be more expensive, fuse more simple)? Do they both allow dual entry(rear entry and traditional ratchet system)?


----------



## larrytbull

kayjay001 said:


> ok. Assuming that, what's the difference between nx2 or fuse (nx looks to be more expensive, fuse more simple)? Do they both allow dual entry(rear entry and traditional ratchet system)?


They are essentially the same binding, the difference is in the flex. The fuse use a nylon baseplate rather than an aluminum one on nx2 series, just a bit more flex on them. Otherwise they re the same


----------



## kayjay001

ok. Think i'm gonna go with the nx2 (want a pretty stiff binding for all purpose mountain). If i like dual entry, i probably need to go with hybrid (if I'm correct this just means there are 2 seperate "flaps" to hold my boot instead of one integrated)?


----------



## snowbrdr

My .02, I personally love GNU Mutants.. very stiff and responsive. I can lock up riding off the lift and never even stop. My buddy has some flows (he's new at them only out 4-5 times) cannot get bound in nearly as fast. I am buying some of the psychs, coming in the mail tomorrow. I also had the ctxs before the mutants. The were a little hard to snap up and snapped up hard. I like the gnu method of snapping up the back then the side. Very easy. I have not tried flows and honestly once my foot is in the mutants I hardly feel the binding so i dont know how it could be more comfortable... and they are as responsive as any regular bindings.. i used ride spis for years before. The psychs are incredibly light but they do flex more than the mutants or the ctxs. I'll let you know how they are if you want but it could be a week or two before i can get out here on the east coast.

Also the extra flex in the psychs is lateral rather than front to back so I am expecting this to be a good thing.


----------



## Nivek

Flow no question. The Gnus and K2s sacrifice performance for convenience. Flow uses the necessary structure differences of a reclining highback to increase performance. 

Fuse is softer, NX2 is stiffer. Nylon vs aluminum frame. I ride NX2s.


----------



## snowbrdr

I asked this same question some years back. 

There is some good info on this thread, particularly from CavMan.


----------



## dextr3k

I am thinking of picking up Flows as well.

One other question to the other guys, how do the flows pack? We travel a lot and for normal bindings, the highjack just folds forward and we put it in a snowboard bag for shipping. The flows don't seem to be able to fold forward?


----------



## t21

dextr3k said:


> I am thinking of picking up Flows as well.
> 
> One other question to the other guys, how do the flows pack? We travel a lot and for normal bindings, the highjack just folds forward and we put it in a snowboard bag for shipping. The flows don't seem to be able to fold forward?


It does fold forward,though it looks like the cable will kink but it does not. You have to unbuckle straps then fold the highback forward then buckle the strap back on top of the highback.


----------



## dextr3k

Ah great, thats what I wanted to know, thanks!


----------



## kayjay001

thx. Be sure to let me know


----------



## kayjay001

snowbrdr said:


> My .02, I personally love GNU Mutants.. very stiff and responsive. I can lock up riding off the lift and never even stop. My buddy has some flows (he's new at them only out 4-5 times) cannot get bound in nearly as fast. I am buying some of the psychs, coming in the mail tomorrow. I also had the ctxs before the mutants. The were a little hard to snap up and snapped up hard. I like the gnu method of snapping up the back then the side. Very easy. I have not tried flows and honestly once my foot is in the mutants I hardly feel the binding so i dont know how it could be more comfortable... and they are as responsive as any regular bindings.. i used ride spis for years before. The psychs are incredibly light but they do flex more than the mutants or the ctxs. I'll let you know how they are if you want but it could be a week or two before i can get out here on the east coast.
> 
> Also the extra flex in the psychs is lateral rather than front to back so I am expecting this to be a good thing.


thx. Be sure to let me know.


----------



## snowbrdr

kayjay001 said:


> thx. Be sure to let me know.


I will. I hope to get out next tuesday.

Edit: Just got an eticket to Jiminy Peak for $17 tomorrow. Weather is right on the edge calling for rain/snow, but I'm going to think positive thoughts. 

One of my best ever days on the east coast was at Jiminy on St Patty's day, which was after a foot of snow was dumped, and incredibly no one was there (a Sunday)! Amazing day of powder.


----------



## snowbrdr

kayjay001 said:


> thx. Be sure to let me know.


So I got out today with my new NS proto hd with gnu psych bindings and I really enjoyed them both. Ok I am not a guy doing park tricks and big jumps but I like bombing blacks and groomers. The proto was a step up from my carbon credit in terms of responsiveness in quick turns and stability. Love the board. I've had the gnu mutants for two years and this was my first time out on the psychs. I thought they matched my board beautifully. Easy to get into - I don't even have to stop half the time. I cannot compare them to flows but I can tell you my foot feels every bit as locked in as any top entry bindings I've ever had, mostly high end Ride bindings. I actually think they are more comfortable than the mutants with the solid ankle strap. The mutants have kinda a hole in the middle. Very comfortable staying on toe or heelside for a long time carving long lines.


----------



## powderjunkie

snowbrdr said:


> So I got out today with my new NS proto hd with gnu psych bindings and I really enjoyed them both. Ok I am not a guy doing park tricks and big jumps but I like bombing blacks and groomers. The proto was a step up from my carbon credit in terms of responsiveness in quick turns and stability. Love the board. I've had the gnu mutants for two years and this was my first time out on the psychs. I thought they matched my board beautifully. Easy to get into - I don't even have to stop half the time. I cannot compare them to flows but I can tell you my foot feels every bit as locked in as any top entry bindings I've ever had, mostly high end Ride bindings. I actually think they are more comfortable than the mutants with the solid ankle strap. The mutants have kinda a hole in the middle. Very comfortable staying on toe or heelside for a long time carving long lines.


Sorry to necro this thread but i have a question regarding Gnu Psychs... I can get a new pair for $100. My question is about the sizing. They are size L and the sizing sheet says they fit size 9-11. I wear size 12 Vans boots. You think I would be able to fit in them or is it going to be so tight that its not worth it?


----------



## KIRKRIDER

kayjay001 said:


> I'm a fairly advanced snowboarder, and want to try out some rear entry bindings for a change (all mountain rider, board: jones mountain twin)
> 
> I'm currently making my choice between the K2 cinch (dual entry system, looks cool and all around good, but maybe pretty heavy), Gnu Psych (cheap, light, but more on the freestyle/flex end; is dual entry even possible?) or flow nx2 (most expensive, but look pretty awesome all around, also dual entry).
> 
> Any experiences? What should i buy?



3rd season with my K2 CINCH CTX and loving them. No issues so far.


----------



## supham

I started on a K2 and loved them. Eventually they broke in a few different places and I was ready to try something new. I tried the Flows but could never get the hang of them, I had probably 40 days on them. Last season I started with a new board so I also got new GNUs. 

The GNUs were my favorite, about 55 days in.


----------



## Jimmey Chimney

I Just got back from colorado and brought both my flow fusion 2015's and my flux 2009's. I used both on my Arbor coda 156. I rode the flows the first three days. I really liked the flows they were fast and comfy and with the ratchet straps the cons of riding flows were minimized ( stuck in the woods waist deep so the ratchet entry was huge). With olds flows it would have been a nightmare. To make the flows comfortable I had to ride them borderline loose. I felt like I had only 85% control with the flows ( I only realized this on day four when I used my flux's ). The flows are alright and I'd used them again, especially on chill days with family or riding with skiers ( to minimize them waiting after the lift ride ). When I rode the fourth and fifth days with the traditional flux's my riding was definitely 10-15% better. I had more control and a better connection with the board. They are both good bindings but for me traditional bindings rode slightly better. I looked up all the videos on adjusting the flows but all of the recommendations i had already tried. I think I am going to purchase the new salomon bindings soon.


----------



## snowbrdr

Now from Cinch to Mutant to Psych to Freedom and now to Flow Fuse gt hybrid. The Psychs are SO much lighter. I put them on a digital scale and compared to the Fuse and they were 8 oz lighter each. Pretty significant. I tried the Freedoms but returned because they were just not easy to get in and out of and I don't know why. I might have had to go up a size. The only reason to get the Freedoms for me was to have dual entry system while riding out in CO (don't know why Gnu doesn't just offer the ratchet on the toe strap on all their bindings instead). The Flows were fine although a little finicky at times getting into. I think that's a result of just snow buildup because I've had this problem with all of the rear entry bindings from time to time. I'll have them dialed in perfectly in the livingroom and then after a few runs they are suddenly very tight and hard to lock into. Toe cap also can move around a bit and need tweaking from time to time - also a problem for me with all of these bindings. The added weight did not really affect my riding though since i am basically a carver but I'm not thrilled with the added weight. Last point i have to make - Gnu support has been non-existant. I emailed twice and called twice only to get voicemail. They never responded to me and all i wanted was information on how to tweak the Freedoms, so I returned them and left Gnu a nasty-gram email that they have lost a customer. I don't think I'll buy another of their products because of this.


----------



## Bheine7

supham said:


> I started on a K2 and loved them. Eventually they broke in a few different places and I was ready to try something new. I tried the Flows but could never get the hang of them, I had probably 40 days on them. Last season I started with a new board so I also got new GNUs.
> 
> The GNUs were my favorite, about 55 days in.


Why did you like them more? 

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Funks

snowbrdr said:


> Now from Cinch to Mutant to Psych to Freedom and now to Flow Fuse gt hybrid. The Psychs are SO much lighter. I put them on a digital scale and compared to the Fuse and they were 8 oz lighter each. Pretty significant. I tried the Freedoms but returned because they were just not easy to get in and out of and I don't know why. I might have had to go up a size. The only reason to get the Freedoms for me was to have dual entry system while riding out in CO (don't know why Gnu doesn't just offer the ratchet on the toe strap on all their bindings instead). The Flows were fine although a little finicky at times getting into. I think that's a result of just snow buildup because I've had this problem with all of the rear entry bindings from time to time. I'll have them dialed in perfectly in the livingroom and then after a few runs they are suddenly very tight and hard to lock into. Toe cap also can move around a bit and need tweaking from time to time - also a problem for me with all of these bindings. The added weight did not really affect my riding though since i am basically a carver but I'm not thrilled with the added weight. Last point i have to make - Gnu support has been non-existant. I emailed twice and called twice only to get voicemail. They never responded to me and all i wanted was information on how to tweak the Freedoms, so I returned them and left Gnu a nasty-gram email that they have lost a customer. I don't think I'll buy another of their products because of this.


Had the same problem with GNU (lack of support). My buddy slashed the cable on my Freedom when he ran into me and kinked it. I contacted GNU to buy a replacement cable and they wouldn't sell me one, WTF? Was able to get replacement parts from the The Split Board Shop" . His shop is the official distributor for the SP Fastec Bindings in the US. The GNU bindings aren't made in the US (definitely not) and are just re-brands. 

I have two Fastec bindings, the GNU Freedoms and a SLabOne Multi Entry I bought from TSBS (after getting that great support from them).

The SLAB.ONE's MEDIUM and LARGE have the same binding frame except the high back is slotted a slot rearward. If you are Size 11.5+, definitely SNAG the XL instead. I have an Adidas Boot (Size 11.5) and it feels like it's at the top range of the L.


----------



## SEWiShred

I got some last year Flow Fives on sale. One of the provided mounting screws had bad threads. If someone didn't know what they were doing they could have easily ruined an insert on their board. I've got pre-nidecker Flow NX2s and they are very nice and feel very well built. But the Fives dont' feel nearly as good and they shipped me a bad screw. I don't know if it's a nidecker thing or a five/NX2 thing. 

It took me a while to get the NX2s where I like them, but now that they are good I really enjoy them.


----------



## Scalpelman

I have pre nidecker fives and nx2. There’s no comparison between the two bindings. Nx2 are bomber, fives playful. You just got one bad but easily replaceable screw.


----------



## snowangel99

I am big fan of Flow bindings. We love them.


----------



## SEWiShred

Scalpelman said:


> I have pre nidecker fives and nx2. There’s no comparison between the two bindings. Nx2 are bomber, fives playful. You just got one bad but easily replaceable screw.


Yeah, but I view it more as a quality control issue. It was an easy and cheap fix, but still. You shouldn't have to fix your brand new bindings before you even use them.


----------



## powderjunkie

I loved my Flows before they got blown up getting off a chairlift. Was telling a buddy of mine the other day that if it wasnt for Now and their skatetech I would still be riding Flow.


----------



## larrytbull

I was a huge flow fan, as still am but, I have now gone to the darkside with the Burton Step-on bindings. starting to really love them


----------



## SEWiShred

powderjunkie said:


> I loved my Flows before they got blown up getting off a chairlift. Was telling a buddy of mine the other day that if it wasnt for Now and their skatetech I would still be riding Flow.


Those look awesome but usually people who want rear entry are on small hills and not out west. I don't know what OPs is like, but my hill is only about 400 feet and being able to strap in without even stopping when you get off the chair makes a huge difference when you end up doing 30+ small runs in a day. 

I've been out West once, going again this Feb. I feel like you give up too much with rear entry on a mountain, but on a smaller hill you need them. If your run can last as little as a minute it makes a big difference in a full day.


----------



## CalvaryCougar33

I just got to ride my GNU psychs for the first time today. Love them! so much better than the flow fuse I had. I can get them tight and still get into them.


----------



## NT.Thunder

Thoughts on the pricing online for these Flow NX2-GT?

That's Australian Dollars so the Flows in USD are under $200 USD


----------



## NT.Thunder

And would the L or XL be a better fit for Size US 10.5? for the NX2-GT


----------



## Bheine7

NT.Thunder said:


> And would the L or XL be a better fit for Size US 10.5? for the NX2-GT


I would go with the bigger size if your right on the edge of both recommended sizes. If the binding is too small you will have issues

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## ctoma

Rear entry and bigger size... I will refrain from commenting any further.


----------

